# Thelyn Ennor [Star Citizen]



## ThelynEnnor (29. November 2015)

*Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Star Citizen]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

In den Weiten der Galaxie wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob auf den Schlachtfeldern oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum Thelyn Ennor. Trete unserer Warfare oder Industrial Division bei und das Vers wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung! Wir sind die Inquisition! FOR THE EMPEROR!


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Ausrichtung: *Warfare & Security*
Organization: *Private Military Company*
Allianz: *Star Citizen Federation*
Memberanzahl: *160 [TE Community: 550]*
Ships: *+400* (inkl. Javelin & Idris & Polaris)
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*
RSI Link: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/THELYN


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Star Citizen nehmen wir nun unser 15. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu

Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Star Citizen Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Fleet & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Star Citizen vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE das Betreiben von Produktionsanlagen und Raumstationen so wie aber auch PvP Schlachten. Wir werden an den gewaltigsten Schlachten an vorderster Front teilnehmen und für unsere eigenen Sektoren eine hohe Sicherheit gewährleisten! Eine leistungsstarke Warfare und effiziente Industrial Division ist notwendig, um unsere militärischen Operationen erfolgreich durchführen zu können. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Star Citizen unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel, unsere Private Military Company an die Spitze zu treiben und unser eigenes Territorium zu erobern! Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Piloten die Spaß am erfolgreichen Raiden und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst. Thelyn Ennor war treibende Kraft bei der Gründung der "Horizon Alliance" mit dem Ziel, alle Inhalte des Spiels ausreizen zu können und ist heute die größte militärische und wirtschaftliche Allianz im deutschsprachigen Raum.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als Voice Tool und *Discord* als Chat, welche für alle Member Pflicht sind.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Discord* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor - Star Citizen Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. November 2015)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 120 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium  verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer  großartigen Community.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. 
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. 
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Dezember 2015)

Das erfolgreichste Crowdfundingprojekt hat mal wieder einen neuen Meilenstein erreicht. Mit *100.000.000 US-Dollar* an Spenden und über *1 Million Unterstützer* wird es wohl auch lange Zeit ungeschlagen bleiben. Thelyn Ennor gratuliert* Chris Roberts*  zu seinem Erfolg und wir hoffen, dass damit der Pfad für einen  erfolgreichen Release zukünftiger Module gelegt ist. Mit dem Update auf* Star Citizen Alpha 2.0* soll auch endlich das lang ersehnte FPS-Modul Star Marine kommen.​Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.*  Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer  langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte  sich beeilen!!*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* Star Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Dezember 2015)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes 
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.

Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und 
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn
Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2016)

​Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Gamern ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2016. Jezt, 3  Tage nach Silvester, ist es an der Zeit, ein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr um  zusetzen und zwar sich bei Deutschlands größter MMO Multigaming Gilde zu  bewerben. Thelyn-Ennor.eu .​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Januar 2016)

Mittlerweile konnten wir unsere Flotte auf über 350 Schiffe aller 
Klassen und Upgrades aufstocken. Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das eure 
Schiffe in diese stolze Flotte passen, dann kommt zu uns und bewerbt 
euch.



Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Januar 2016)

Sales für die Schiffe von Star Citizen kommen und gehen, sei es zum  Anniversary, zu Weihnachten oder während großer Ankündigungen. Die  Piloten bei *Thelyn Ennor* schlafen dabei natürlich nicht und  kaufen fleißig Schiffe, so kommt es vor, dass es Piloten gibt die sich  mit einer kleinen Freelancer zufrieden geben. Andere hingegen, müssten  sich schon fast zusätzliche Hangar anmieten, dass all ihre Schiffe einen  Platz in der Garage haben und nicht den unwirtlichen Bedingungen des  Weltraums ausgesetzt sind. Wir haben für euch mal ein paar *Fakten unserer Flotte* zusammengestellt.
 Nach umfangreichen Analysen können wir nun mit Stolz sagen, dass wir *insgesamt 350 Schiffe* zur Verfügung haben. Dabei reicht unsere Spanne von ganzen *Schwärmen voller Hornets und Superhornets*, über Freelancers und sogar ein paar Auroras, hin zu* diversen Retaliators und Constellations*, *Sabre* und *Redeemer, Hull-E’s, Starfarer* bis sogar zum Miningschiff, der *Orion*. Wir können also auf das *gesamte Spektrum der jetzt verfügbaren Schiffe* zugreifen!! Ganz Stolz sind wir besonders auf den Besitz einer größeren Zahl von *Capital Ships*.  Diese Capital Ships passen in keinen Hangar und bleiben somit immer  angreifbar. Doch dank neuer Information können ihre Besitzer nun  aufatmen, da es Safezones geben wird, in denen die Schiffe nach dem  ausloggen des Besitzers sicher vor übernahmen sind.
Das Thelyn Ennor Flaggschiff wird einer unserer *Aegis Dynamics Javelin-class Destroyer* sein.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Januar 2016)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Februar 2016)

​Robert Space verlängert den free fly bis zum 14.02. Auch einige unserer  TE - Member haben diese Gratis Chance genutzt und sind zu unserem  SC  Training erschienen. Sei auch du dabei und bewirb dich jetzt bei uns. 
Star Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Februar 2016)

Mit dem neuen funktionierenden Partysystem können wir nun endlich effektive Multicrewtrainings umsetzen!


Sei Teil unserer PMC als Pilot der Navy, der Kampfeinheit der Marines oder unserem Marshall Service in unserer *Warfare Division*!


Du arbeitest lieber mit Zahlen oder findest Forschung und Entdeckung interessant? Dann werde Teil unserer *Industrial Division*!


Es gibt keinen Grund mehr, zu warten - ab ins Cockpit und mit dem Quantum Drive zu uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. März 2016)

Guten Abend 


Nachdem nun auf dem PTU 2.2.0 aufgespielt wurde sind wir fleißig am testen der Neuerungen 

Bountysystem,
Sabre, 
Hostility System 
Party System 
usw.

Seid ihr auch schon am testen, wenn ja wie gefällt es euch?


Falls ihr noch auf der Suche nach einer Organisation seit, wir freuen uns über eure Bewerbung unter  
Thelyn Ennor - multigaming guild | Welcome to the Website of Thelyn Ennor

Bis bald im Verse


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. März 2016)

​Hallo Star Citizen Fans,


unsere Deutsch Sprachige Multigaming Gilde steht für progressorientiert, gut Strukturiert 
und mitlerweile haben wir, in unserer Community, über +400 aktive Mitglieder.



Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. März 2016)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.
In den Weiten der Galaxy wird Euer Schicksal bestimmt, ob an der  Frontlinie gegen die Vanduul oder in den Forge Worlds von Segmentum  Thelyn Ennor. Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei und das Universum  wird uns gehören! Wir sind die Ordnung, wir sind Thelyn Ennor!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. März 2016)

Hallo Community,

die Horizon Allianz freut sich über ein weiteres Mitglied. Auch du kannst ein Teil davon werden auf ThelynEnnor.de.

Wir sehen uns im Dark Orbit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. März 2016)

Ein Spaß für alle Beteiligten. Momentan bietet *Robert’s Space Industries* ein neues Schiff im *Concept Sale* an: die *Vanduul Blade*.  Dieses Schiff stellt einen detailgetreuen Nachbau des leichten  Angriffsjägers der Vanduul dar und sieht nach Auffassung des Traffic  Safety Board so zum verwechseln gut aus, dass vor dem Kauf des Schiffes  gewarnt wird.
Die Vanduul Blade von Esperia wird *vom 18.3. bis zum 28.3.2016* im Shop für* 270,73 €*  angeboten und ist damit im Vergleich zu anderen Kampfschiffen ein  ordentlicher Haufen Geld. Für genauere Details zum Schiff selbst und zum  Concept sale: Star Citizen Shop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Was die Vanduul Blade momentan aber von den anderen Schiffen unterscheidet, ist die anfangs erwähnt *Warnung des TSB* bezüglich der* Verwechslungsgefahr*.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. April 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. April 2016)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. April 2016)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. April 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team? 
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu


Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Mai 2016)

Kennt ihr noch die *Orion*? Das *kollossale Mining und Erzgewinnungsschiff*  von RSI? Für alle Spieler die Teil einer größeren Gruppe sind und ein  Team um sich haben, welches die Erzgewinnung steuert ist es kein Problem  schnell an Geld zu kommen. Doch was ist mit den die *klein anfangen*  wollen? All jene, welche kein große Community hinter sich haben wie  hier bei Thelyn Ennor. Für diese Leute ist nun gesorgt, denn nun gibt es  die *MISC Prospector*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  Jahrelang war die Prospector das beliebteste Miningschiff von  Alleinschaffenden. Aufgrund von MISC-typischem schlanken Design und  einer Schar an modernen high-tech Mining-Werkzeugen, ist die 2947  Prospector die perfekte Balance von Form und Funktion.
 Der Concept Sale ist jetzt live, das Schiff kostet 151.61€ (in  Deutschland). Es wird nächste Woche am Mittwoch und Freitag jeweils ein  FAQ geben, der Sale läuft vermutlich bis nächstes Wochenende (also ca  1.5.).


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Mai 2016)

Wie versprochen, das Q&A zum neu veröffentlichten
Ein-man-Mini-Miningschiff, der MISC Prospector. Wir haben uns die
Freiheit genommen dieses gleich direkt mal zu Übersetzen, damit alle auf
dem gleichen Stand sind, auch wenn man des Englischen nicht mächtig
ist.
Grüße Sternenbürger,
ein neuer Konzept-Sale, eine weitere Fragen und Antwort Session. Seit Freitag, sammeln wir hier Fragen aus.... Weiterlesen auf ThelynEnnor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Mai 2016)

Sei Teil unserer PMC als Pilot der Navy, der Kampfeinheit der Marines oder unserem Marshall Service in unserer Warfare Division!

Du arbeitest lieber mit Zahlen oder findest Forschung und Entdeckung interessant? Dann werde Teil unserer Industrial Division!

Es gibt keinen Grund mehr, zu warten - ab ins Cockpit und mit dem Quantum Drive zu uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Mai 2016)

Wuhuu! Star Citizen Patch 2.4.0 ist veröffentlicht und spielbar. Diesmal  gibt es neue Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, vollständige Hangar Interaktivität
durch den Spiel Client und die Port Modification App. Doch wir wollen  hier im Vorwort nicht alles Spoilern also klickt am besten gleich mal
auf weiter. Hier mal die wichtigsten neuen Features:
*Sternensysteme*


*Crusader*


– Port Olisar istrenoviert und es gibt neue Läden
– In den Ez Hab Räumen und in der nähe der Airlocks gibt es nun Spinde an denen ihr eure Kleidung wechseln könnt
– Charaktere spawnen jetzt im Port Olisar in ihren...Weiterlesen auf ThelynEnnor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Community,

die Horizon Allianz freut sich über ein weiteres Mitglied. Auch du kannst ein Teil davon werden auf ThelynEnnor.de.

Wir sehen uns im Dark Orbit.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juni 2016)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.									




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Juni 2016)

Du bist ein angagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewifter Industrieller ? 

Dann bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Juni 2016)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2016)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch  unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso  wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse  frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die  Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate  nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das  freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juli 2016)

Du bist
ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ? 

Dann
bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir
suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juli 2016)

Star Citizen Public Test Universe ist Online [PTU]
Das Verse beginnt zu wachsen und ihr seit ein Teil davon. Entdeckt mit uns zusammen die Wunder der 

Galaxies und findet euren Weg. Der Weltraum ist nicht leer !

Wie kann ich dem ganzem Spaß beitreten?

thelynennor.de/bewerben/

Das war dann auch schon alles


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juli 2016)

Thelyn
Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. August 2016)

Am 29.07.2016 ist der *Patch 2.5* für die Evocati online gegangen. Nach einer kurzen Testphase wird er dann auf die PTU Server geladen. Vorraussichtlich *vor der Gamescom*,  Ende August werden wir ihn auf den Live Alpha Server haben. Da die  Patchnotes offiziell noch nicht veröffentlicht sind, wird sich wohl das  ein oder andere ändern, trotzdem habt Ihr so einen kleinen Vorgeschmack  auf das, was uns in 2.5 erwartet.*2.5**• Crusader*Die Piratenstation GrimHEX ist im Yela Asteroidenfeld zu finden.*• Neues Landesystem*​ und vieles mehr komm auf unsere Web Site und lese weiter Star Citizen: Patch 2.5 für Evocati im PTU


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im *Around the Verse* vom 04.08.2016 wurde uns ein Vorgeschmack auf die möglichen *Schadensmodelle* von *Großkampfschiffen*  gegeben. Wracks von diesen Schiffen soll es nicht nur im Weltraum  geben, sondern auch auf Planetenoberflächen. Einen Vorgeschmack in Form  der ersten Bilder findet Ihr hier.
Zurzeit ist es noch in der Entwicklung an denen alle Studios  mitarbeiten, aber die Atmosphäre im Video zeigt uns sehr gut, wohin die  Reise gehen wird und was uns in Zukunft erwarten. Vorbilder für die  Schadensmodelle sind Filme wie *Alien* oder *Bladerunner* aus den 80er Jahren.
Ich finde das Video atemberaubend. Es zeigt uns wie genau und penibel an  jeder Kleinigkeit wie Licht und Sound gearbeitet wird. Bei solchen  Aufnahmen wird mir immer klar warum es sich lohnt auf Star Citizen zu  warten.
Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.*  Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer  langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte  sich beeilen!!
*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*Star Citizen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. August 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. August 2016)

Ich denke mir geht es wie vielen anderen,  die dem nächsten halben Jahr mit Spannung entgegen fiebern. Zuerst der  Patch 2.6 und dem damit verbundenen Star Marine was es dann endlich  möglich machen wird die ersten Trainingseinheiten zu beginnen, und am  Ende des Jahres der große 3.0 Patch der uns eine ganze Reihe an  Möglichkeiten gibt das Stanton System zu erkunden und unserer ersten  Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Berufen zu machen.​Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.*  Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer  langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte  sich beeilen!!
*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. September 2016)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 130 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium  verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer  großartigen Community.



Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. September 2016)

​In einem* Interview* erzählte *Chris Roberts* das *Squadron 42* dieses Jahr fertig wird, die Veröffentlichung aber* Anfang nächstes Jahr* sein wird. Chris Roberts erzählt über die Gründe warum wir wohl noch ein wenig* warten* müssen, aber auch warum sich das *lohnen* wird.​

Wie  ich werden sich viele von euch das schon gedacht haben, das wir  Squadron 42 nicht unter dem Weihnachtsbaum haben werden, aber auf ein  paar Monate mehr oder weniger kommt es jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr an.  Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.*Langsam  füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer  langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte  sich beeilen!!

*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. September 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. September 2016)

Mittlerweile konnten wir unsere Flotte auf über 400 Schiffe aller

Klassen und Upgrades aufstocken. Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das eure

Schiffe in diese stolze Flotte passen, dann kommt zu uns und bewerbt

euch.





Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Oktober 2016)

Ben hat gestern in einem Live Stream bestätigt, dass die *RSI Polaris Corvette* als Concept Sale während der *CitizenCon *in gut 1.5 Wochen verfügbar sein wird.


Die Polaris ersetzt die Rolle der *Idris*, welche ja bekanntlich während der Entwicklung gewachsen ist. Außerdem wurde bereits bestätigt, dass die Polaris die *Argo *an Bord haben wird.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Community, 
wir von Thelyn Ennor sitzen gerade gemüdlich zusammen und schauen CitizenCon 2946 Livestream. Was macht ihr? 
Habt ihr auch nicht lust in einer großen Clan gleich mit gleich gesinden zusammen zu zocken. Dan kommt doch zu uns Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Oktober 2016)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein  Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Oktober 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2016)

Thelyn
Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## Gamerlord21 (6. November 2016)

Braucht mann für star citizen einen guten PC? Hatte vor es zu spielen Besitzer jedoch nur ein laptop


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. November 2016)

Gamerlord21 schrieb:


> Braucht mann für star citizen einen guten PC? Hatte vor es zu spielen Besitzer jedoch nur ein laptop



naja das ist eine Technische sehr speziele frage. Grundsätzlich reicht auch ein Laptop mit der vorraussetzung, dass es ein Gamer Laptop ist und der StarCitizen schafft. Probier es doch in der Freeflyt Woche mal aus. Es dürft wahrscheinlich nächste woche wieder eine geben ab Samstag. (vermutlich)


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. November 2016)

*Happy Birthday Star Citizen*

Zum Auftakt des *4. Anniversary Sale* wird es am *18.11. um ca 22:00* einen Livestream geben. Somit treffen wir uns ab 21:30 im TS zum gemeinsamen Stream schauen.
Wenn Ihr Star Citizen mit anderen erkunden wollt, dann kommt doch zu  Thelyn Ennor. Wir bieten ein Progress Orientierte Gilde und vieles mehr.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. November 2016)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. November 2016)

​Hallo Star Citizen Bewohner,


der große Sale 2016 ist fast vorbei. Ich hoffe ihr seid genau so kräftig beim Shoppen gewesen wie unsere Member.
Viele Schiffe sind ausgetauscht worden oder neue gekauft worden, unteranderem kam bei uns ein Idris und Javalin mit dazu.


Sei auch du ein Teil unsere Gilde und komme zu Thelyn-Ennor.eu​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke mir geht es wie vielen anderen, die das nächste Update, kaum erwarten können. Zuerst der Patch 2.6 und dem damit 
verbundenen  Star Marine was es dann endlich möglich machen wird die ersten  Trainingseinheiten zu beginnen, und am Anfang des nächsten Jahres der  große 3.0 Patch der uns eine ganze Reihe an Möglichkeiten gibt das  Stanton System zu erkunden und unserer ersten Erfahrungen mit den  verschiedenen Berufen zu machen.

Aktuell sucht unser *Star Citizen-Team* noch *ambitionierte Spieler.*

Langsam  füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer  langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte

sich beeilen!!

*Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer:* *HIER*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Dezember 2016)

Star Citizen: Holiday Livestream 16.12.2016​



Endlich  ist es so weit, nicht nur der Livestream wird interresant mit einen  kleinen Concept Sale, vorstellung einer Alien Rasse (vermudlich Vanduul)  + 2.6 Gemeplay. Nein den auch ab 16.12. wird 2.6 für alle releaset.
​
Wie immer schauen wir uns den zusammen an. Schau du doch auch mal bei uns vorbei euer Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Dezember 2016)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Januar 2017)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Gamern ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2016. Jezt, 2  Tage nach Silvester, ist es an der Zeit, ein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr um  zusetzen und zwar sich bei Deutschlands größter MMO Multigaming Gilde zu  bewerben. thelyn-ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Januar 2017)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?


Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Januar 2017)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir  haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein  entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Januar 2017)

Wir freuen uns den Start des Thelyn Ennor *Conan Exiles Teams* bekannt geben zu dürfen!
Mit unserem 24. Team wird Thelyn Ennor, nach dem Crowfall Launch, nun in Conan Exiles eintauchen. Die *Conan Exiles Beta Organisation* besteht aus *Skarok*, *Bellethiel*, *Garrox*, *Foxyy* und *MowaStar*. Wir drücken euch an dieser Stelle fest die Daumen und wünschen eine erfolgreiche Zeit in Conan Exiles.
Einige Thelyn Ennor Member befassen sich seit geraumer Zeit mit Conan  Exiles, um sich das neue Game etwas näher anzusehen und möglichst viele  Informationen und Eindrücke zu sammeln. Sie konnten sich daher schon ein  gewisses Bild machen, inwieweit das Werk von *Funcom* eine  interessante Möglichkeit abseits der bisher bekannten MMO’s bietet. Mit  Sicherheit wird es von unserem Beta Team den einen oder anderen Bericht  bzw. Guide geben. Wenn ihr also mehr über Conan Exiles wissen wollt,  solltet ihr einfach unsere Website besuchen.
*Ab sofort könnt ihr euch für das Conan Exiles Team bei Thelyn Ennor bewerben!*
*Mehr dazu in unserem* Bewerbungs-Forum.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Februar 2017)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Februar 2017)

​2.6.1 ist on PTU und bringt Lokale Server mit. D. h. für alle nicht  Amerikaner endlich ein besseren Ping im Arena Commander und im Star  Marine.


Habt ihr auch wieder lust bekommen zu zocken dan schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei. Wir rekrutieren noch! Thelyn-Ennor.eu​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Februar 2017)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes  System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Februar 2017)

​Die *Anvil Hurrikan*​  wurde am Freitag vorgestellt. Ein zweisitzer schwerer Dogfighter.  Enspricht Sie euren Erwartungen oder habt Ihr gehoft das die Hurrikan  anders wird? Dan schreibt es doch und sagt was Ihr euch vorgestelt habt.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. März 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. März 2017)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.
Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. März 2017)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Anschluss des*Concept Sales der Anvil Hurricane konnten*Subscriber über Spectrum fragen stellen die beantwortet wurden von CIG. Hier übersetzte ich euch die Interessantesten fragen des 1 Teils.
Ich starte direkt mal mit der wichtigsten Frage,
*•*Kann*die Turm genau wie bei der Super Hornet übernommen werden?*
_Die Turmübernahme soll generell ermöglicht werden.*Wollt ihr einen Turm von einer fremden Position aus übernehmen, braucht Ihr eine zusätzliche Komponente in der Bordelektronik. Auf jeden Fall werden Piloten, die alleine fliegen, nicht völlig wehrlos sein, sollte sich der*Gunner mal einen Tag Auszeit gegönnt haben.*Aber ein Multi-Crew-Schiff alleine zu bewegen, bedeutet auch einige Anpassungen und dazu zählt auch die Bordelektronik._
*•*Wo Steht die Hurricane verglichen mit anderen Schiffen im Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit und Beweglichkeit?*
_Die Hurricane ist schnell,_
_Weiter lesen auf ThleynEnnor.eu_​_​_


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. April 2017)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für  die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer  netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich  unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. April 2017)

Wie ihr euch uns anschließen könnt steht unter Bewerbungen
Verstärkungen sind gern gesehen damit wir jederzeit für den Start von Star Citizen bereit sind.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. April 2017)

Hallo Luete, heute Nacht ging die Schedule für 3.0 online, das angepeilte Datum ist der 29.Juni 2017


Ich rechne zwar nicht damit, dass das klappt, aber somit wird ein Release zur GamesCom im August sehr wahrscheinlich oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. April 2017)

Am Freitag den 21.4.2017 startet der nächste Concept Sale für die Banu Defender, welcher bis zum 1.5. laufen wird.

Ich finde der schaut mal richtig gut aus. Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. April 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Mai 2017)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Mai 2017)

Folgender Post hat gestern für einige Aufregung gesorgt, und leider nicht weil der neue Concept Sale angekündigt würde. Sondern weil Updates von Schiffen über das CCU System bald 5$ pro Update kosten soll. Die 5$ werden aber auch auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet, sprich wir zahlen nur für das erste Update pro Schiff!
Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!
Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer: HIER


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Mai 2017)

The Next UEE Warbird, besser bekannt als Aegis Eclipse​ gibt es seit Donnerstag zu kaufen. Ein Tarnkappenbomber​ für $275 (credit.)​ oder 250$ fresh money.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei allen hin oder her, ob der Preis gerechtfertig ist bleibt doch eine Frage offen. In welchen Hangar steht die Eclipse den überhaupt?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Mai 2017)

Wie ihr euch uns anschließen könnt steht unter Bewerbungen
Verstärkungen sind gern gesehen damit wir jederzeit für den Start von Star Citizen bereit sind.

Ihr könnt auch mal auf einen Schnack in unserem TS vorbeischauen.

Um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben schaut doch mal auf unserer NEWS Seite vorbei 
http://www.thelynennor.de/

Grüße Genossen!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juni 2017)

Star Citizen: Aegis Eclipse Q&A ​

Wie immer bei einem neuen Concept Sale hat Cloud Imperium Games uns die Möglichkeit gegeben Fragen zu dem Schiff zu stellen und hat diese beantwortet. Die spannensten Fragen und Antworten haben wir hier für euch.​

Was bedeutet „Stealth“ im Universum von Star Citizen?​

Die Eclipse hat ja einzigartige Stealthkomponenten. Werden ältere Tarnkappenschiffe, wie die Sabre oder die Hornet Ghost, auch noch solche Komponenten erhalten, oder sind diese der Eclipse vorbehalten?

​

Die antworten findet Ihr bei unserer News: Hier


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Juni 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Juni 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Juni 2017)

​Hallo zusammen,

der Sommer ist da und was wäre besser als auf sein bike durch die Gegend zu fahren. Das dachten sich die macher von SC auch und haben uns mit der Nox ein Motorad der Xian zum Kaufen angeboten. Wärend uns die Dragonfly noch wie ein Quad vorkam, ist das schlanke Desing der Nox ein wahrer hingucker. 

Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler.

Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer

langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte

sich beeilen!!

Bewerben könnt ihr euch wie immer: HIER


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Juli 2017)

Star Citizen enthüllt immer mehr Schiffe und erreicht gleich zwei Etappenziele in kurzer Zeit. Wenn auch du dein Schiff schon gewählt hast gibt es nur noch eine Wahl. Den richtigen Clan. www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Juli 2017)

Text für Werbetopics:

*Ein Tag wie jeder Andere. In den Laderäumen des Konvois stapelt sich deine wertvolle Fracht. Noch ein paar kurze Stunden und du hast dein Ziel erreicht - die Handelsstation im Orbit dieses recht "unglücklichen" Planeten. Seit einigen Wochen schon warten die lokalen Behörden auf diese Lieferung, denn nach dem großen Erdbeben vor einiger Zeit sind vor allem medizinische Vorräte und Baumaterialien knapp und daher sehr gefragt. Als loyaler UEE-Citizen ist es deine Pflicht und Berufung, Notleidenden zu helfen - und wenn man dabei noch einigen Profit macht - um so besser!

...aber hast du auch in deine Sicherheit investiert?!*


Hier geht es zu unserem neuen Star Citizen *RETRIBUTION* Trailer! ​
*Alle unsere Divisionen in Aktion!*
Wir von *Thelyn Ennor* sorgen mit unseren *"Professionellen Sicherheitslösungen"* für umfassende Sicherheit, ganz nach Ihrem Bedarf. Während unsere *Marines* den Be- und Entladevorgang absichern und Personenschutz leisten, sorgt unsere *Navy* für passenden Begleitschutz. Wählen Sie dabei aus einer Vielfalt von *"Protection Packages"*, angefangen von einfachen *Wings* bis hin zu unseren massiven *Carrier Strike Groups* - ganz nach Ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen!


*RSI Link:* https://robertsspaceindustries.com/orgs/THELYN
*Website Link:* https://thelyn-ennor.eu/


Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005
_A leading Private Military Company in Warfare_


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juli 2017)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Juli 2017)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Juli 2017)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. August 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. August 2017)

Augmented reality sollte mit den Google-Glass in unsere Welt kommen, wurde jedoch aufgrund von schlechter Presse und Datenschutzwahn eingestampft. Doch in Star Citizen sieht die Welt anders aus und eröffnet eine unglaubliche Vielfalt von Verwendungszwecken Ingame. Schaut wie Chris Roberts und Sandi Gardiner das mobiGlas bewundern.
Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. August 2017)

Du bist ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir suchen DICH !


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. August 2017)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. September 2017)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. September 2017)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.
Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.

Unsere Gemeinschaft ist riesig und sollte genug Spielraum für eine persönliche Weiterentwicklung bieten. 

Für weitere Infos wie immer über unsere Homepage oder direkt PM an uns.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2017)

ThelynEnnor schrieb:


> Unsere Gemeinschaft ist riesig.



was heißt denn "riesig" im zahlen?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. September 2017)

*Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern. *


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. September 2017)

weitere Bugs sind beseitigt worden von 3.0. Hmm ob wir es diesen Monat noch anspielen dürfen. Ich glaubs nicht aber man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Oktober 2017)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Oktober 2017)

​Da "Go" für die Evocati ist da. Bis zum Release von 3.0 wird zwar sicher noch dauern, aber wir sind einen Schritt weiter.​

Naja vielleicht geht es sich ja bis zu Citizen Con aus am 27.10​.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Oktober 2017)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Oktober 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Oktober 2017)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir unsere Flotte mit Pioneers aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium
verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer
großartigen Community.




Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. November 2017)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfach unsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. November 2017)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. November 2017)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. November 2017)

Neue Welten, neue Grenzen und beinahe unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. All dies verspricht diese Zeitalter der Erkundung, eine Renaissance der Koloniezeit. In den fernsten Winkeln des Universums scheint das Licht von Gerechtigkeit und Rechtsprechung jedoch nur schwach und so sind die weit verstreuten Ordnungshüter auf jede Hilfe angewiesen die sie kriegen können. Für genau diese Zwecke entwarf Anvil Aerospace nun seinen neusten Jäger: der Anvil Hawk.
Ausgelegt als kleiner Jäger und ausgestattet mit einer Auswahl an tödlichen und nicht tödlichen Waffen ist er die perfekte Wahl für jeden Kopfgeldjäger oder lokale Sicherheitsorganisation, die ihre Feuerkraft aufstocken möchte.
Der Hawk ist aktuell als Concept Sale im Rahmen der Anniversary Sales verfügbar und bekommt damit bei Erwerb die Lifesime Insurance. Mit 86 Euro schlägt er auch nicht so viel zu Buche wie andere LTI Schiffe und ist damit für Leute mit etwas weniger Geld auf der hohen Kante von Interesse. Wem das allerdings immer noch zu teuer aber im Grunde nichts gegen Gewinnspiele hat, sollte sich auch den Observer Test anschauen.
In diesem Minispiel müsst ihr die Silhouette von Schiffen richtig erkennen und erlangt damit die Chance eine Hawk zu gewinnen.
>>Observer Test​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde die Hammerhead super. Endlich haben wir ein Gunship zwischen Constellation und Polaris. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Anti-Fighter Ship, dass auch sehr Tanki ist.
Nur der Preis hat mich leider abgeschreckt.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Dezember 2017)

Du bist
ein engagierter Pilot oder auch ein gewiefter Industrieller ?

Dann
bist du bei uns richtig !

Wir
suchen DICH !

Thelyn-ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Dezember 2017)

​



Holiday & Squadron 42 Stream-Meeting


Schon in der

Vergangenheit ist ja eine ausführliche Vorstellung von Squadron 42 mehrfach angekündigt worden, wurde aber leider immer verschoben, so dass mittlerweile wieder ein Jahr vergangen ist..


Aber damit ist nun Schluss! Das lang erwartete Preview ("Vertical Slice") von SQ42 wird wohl endlich im Weihnachts-Stream am 21.12. zu

sehen sein.


Wir treffen uns um 21 Uhr im TS für ein gemüdliches Kameradschaftliches zusammen sein beim Stream.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Dezember 2017)

​Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.

​

3.0 ist live und wir sind mit am start!

​

cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Januar 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes Jahr 2018.


Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Januar 2018)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Januar 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Januar 2018)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.


Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.


thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Januar 2018)

Xe’suelen werte Citizens. Im aktuellen Around the Verse hat sich Chris Roberts den Technical Director of Content Sean Treacy geschnappt, um gemeinsam zu klären, wie die Ideen und Konzepte für die vielen verschiedenen Schiffe in Star Citizen entstehen
Aktuell sucht unser Star Citizen-Team noch ambitionierte Spieler. Langsam füllen sich aber die Reihen. Wer also noch einen Platz in einer langjährigen, erfahrenen, sowie gut strukturierten Gilde sucht, sollte sich beeilen!!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Februar 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. Februar 2018)

Die Aegis Vulcan ist im Sale. Sie bietet drei Personen Platz und kann sowohl andere Schiffe betanken,

als auch diese reparieren und neue Munition liefern. Dazu stehen verschiedene Drohnen zur Verfügung.


Der Preis startet bei über 200€ für die Echtgeldvariante.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Februar 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.



Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. März 2018)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. März 2018)

so Star Citizen lässt noch auf sich warten. Unsere Leute vertreiben sich die Zeit bis zum Release gerade mit Warhammer Vermintide 2.


Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.


Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. März 2018)

​Die Evocatis testen gerade 3.1., sollte also auch in ein paar Wochen für uns verfügbar sein. 

Wir sind auf den Aegis Reclaimer und Anvil Terrapin sehr gespannt.


Thelyn-ennor.eu​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. März 2018)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. April 2018)

Frohe Ostern, 

Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. April 2018)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. April 2018)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. April 2018)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. April 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Mai 2018)

Es gibt ein neues Schiff, die Hercules.

Was kann sie für? Was ist sie gut? Nun Hercules ist ein Transporter (Tonks passen rein) oder kann sogar als Bomber (für Boden kämpfe) eingesetzt werden. Sprich die Panzerung ist sehr stark, weil sie in unsicheren Gebiet unterwegs sein wird.​

​

Du willst bei uns dabei sein? Dan besuch uns doch mal auf http://www.thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Mai 2018)

Thelyn
Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Mai 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Mai 2018)

Der Schiffshersteller musashi industrial and starflight concern feiert einen 50 jährigen Meilenstein. Zeitgleich stellen sie ihr neustes Schiff vor, anders als zuvor Transporter wie die Hull-Serie oder Freelancer, wird es diesmal einen Speedracer. Haben wir es hier mit einer kleineren Midlife Crises zu tun oder will MISC beweisen das sie Schiffe auch anders können?

2898 wurde auf Green der New Horizon Speedway eröffnet, auf dem die MISC Daedalus mkVIII zwar eine Bestzeit flog, aber leider nicht den Pokal des Murray Cups nach Hause brachte. Dennoch verband dieses Ereignis die Raumschiffsschmiede mit dem Star Racing. Jetzt, 50 Jahre später, schauen sie zurück auf ihr Vermächtnis und reflektieren über dessen Bedeutung für die Zukunft. Das Resultat: Razor EX und Razor LX


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Juni 2018)

Endlich ist es da, das rundum sorglos Paket „Legatus Pack“​, für jeden der gerne gut aufgehoben sein möchte. Es beinhaltet sämtliche bisher angekündigte 117 Raumschiffe und 160 Extras von Star Citizen.


Falls der Link nicht geht muss du eingelogt sein und schon über 1000 Dollar investiert haben in SC:

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/p...e-Legatus-Pack



Tcha das macht dan 27.000 Dollar für diese Packet. Fast schon ein Schnäppchen. Hat es sich jemand schon jemand geholt?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Juni 2018)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und
Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir
haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein
entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Juni 2018)

Juhu, ein neues Schiff gibt es zum kaufen. Ein salvager von Drake der den Namen Vulture trägt. Wieder ein Starterschiff für eine Person. Aber mal ehrlich wer startet nicht gleich mit einen Reclaimer?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Juni 2018)

Patch 3.2 ist jetzt auf dem PTU verfügbar.

Wichtigstens neues Feature ist das Mining.

Weitere neue Features:
- Quantum linking (mit mehreren Schiffen gleichzeitig in den QT einsteigen)
- Neue Schiffe: Anvil Hurricane, Aopoa Blade, Aegis Eclipse, Origin 600i explorer variant.
- Ships now have scanner/ping items and function to ships.
- neue FPS Waffen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Juli 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Juli 2018)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juli 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Juli 2018)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Juli 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. August 2018)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben.
 Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
 Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. August 2018)

Der bislang größte Sprung mit dem aktuellen Alpha 3.2 Patch ist Cloud Imperium Games gelungen und es wurden zahlreiche Neuerungen und Mechaniken in das Spiel integriert, weswegen sich der Spieleinstieg jetzt auf jeden Fall lohnen würde. Doch nun steht die Alpha 3.3 vor der Tür, welcher der größte aller diesjährigen Inhaltserweiterungen sein soll.
Thelyn Ennor zeigt euch eine etwas detaillierte Beschreibung der wichtigsten Neuerungen in Patch 3.3.
Weiterlesen... Auf ThelynEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. August 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. August 2018)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. September 2018)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. September 2018)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. September 2018)

Am 10 Oktober 2018 ist es soweit und CIG öffnet erneut die Pforten für die diesjährige CitizenCon in Austin, Texas. Thelyn Ennor gibt euch einen Überblick über den Inhalt und die Themen der Livestream-Präsentationen in einer Timeline-Übersicht.
Die CitizenCon ist eine ganztägige, jährliche Veranstaltung rund um Star Citizen, welche uns tiefe Einblicke in die aktuelle Entwicklungsphase des Spiels gibt und Chris Roberts, sowie andere Entwickler über verschiedene Themen und Inhalte rund um Star Citizen sprechen.
Das Ganze wird – für diejenigen die persönlich nicht anwesend sein können – via Livestream übertragen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. September 2018)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. September 2018)

Bei uns gibt es übrigens noch eine Reihe anderer Spiele, die gespielt werden und eine sehr aktive Community. Reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Oktober 2018)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Oktober 2018)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Oktober 2018)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. November 2018)

Thelyn Ennor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. November 2018)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. November 2018)

Das Jahr neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu, die Blätter fallen verfärben sich schon und Thelyn Ennor wächst weiter und weiter.
Die Ränge unserer Warfare und Industrial füllen sich, genau wie immer mehr Reclaimer unser Emblem ziert.
Soll auch dein Schiff unser Emblem tragen, dann bewirb dich unter ThelynEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. November 2018)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.


Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Dezember 2018)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers. Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Dezember 2018)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Dezember 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.
cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Dezember 2018)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Januar 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Januar 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Januar 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Januar 2019)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Februar 2019)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Februar 2019)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes
System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Februar 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. März 2019)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.
Bewerbt euch bei uns!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. März 2019)

Wir warten auf SC.. und spielen CB!

Ein Releasezeitraum für Squadron 42 gibt es mittlerweile und irgendwann danach geht es auch mit Star Citizen im Persistent Universe los - aber das alles liegt noch in weiter Ferne...
Bis dahin werden wir die Zeit verkürzen mit  Conqueror's Blade. Also Schau doch mal bei uns vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. März 2019)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. März 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. März 2019)

Ich hasse die Sinnlose Zeitumstellung. Hoffentlich wird die Bald abgeschaft. -.-


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. April 2019)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. April 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern, 

Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. April 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Mai 2019)

Wir haben noch andere Tolle Teams bei uns zu bieten. Unter anderem Conqueror's Blade. Dort wird es in diesen Monat noch aktionreich werden. Mehr infos unter ThelyEnnor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Mai 2019)

Du suchst ein aktives, organisiertes sowie strukturiertes Team?
Dann sind wir deine Wahl www.thelyn-ennor.eu
Wir suchen verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie und freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Mai 2019)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Mai 2019)

Endlich ist der Release Termin von Conqueror's Blade bekannt. Ab nächste Woche wird in Mittalterlicher manier auf die Glocke gehauen.
Wenn die Altenzeiten nichts für dich sind kannst du bei uns auch Star Citizen spielen. Weiter infos unter ThelynEnnor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Juni 2019)

ThelynEnnor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen
wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu
machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Juni 2019)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Juni 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (30. Juni 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juli 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juli 2019)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Juli 2019)

Alpha 3.6 ist gelandet und damit eine Reihe flugfähiger Raumschiffe sowie ein neuer Panzer, mit dem man entspannt Langstreckenbeziehungen unterhalten kann, ohne sich direkt die Finger schmutzig zu machen. Aber lest die kleinen Spezifikationen selbst weiter unter: https://www.thelynennor.de/category/allgemeine-news/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. August 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. August 2019)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (18. August 2019)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. September 2019)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. September 2019)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. September 2019)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. September 2019)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern. Wenn du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Oktober 2019)

Das Verse wächst und wir auch. Thelyn Ennor bietet Piloten und Händlern eine breite Plattform und eine weitreichende Infrastruktur.

Meldet euch solange unsere Rekrutierungshangars noch geöffnet sind unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu .


----------



## ThelynEnnor (13. Oktober 2019)

Thelyn Ennor baut weiter aus. Egal ob Fighter- oder Freighter-Pilot, wir haben noch freie Kojen für ambitionierte Spieler die Wert auf ein entschlossenes Team legen.

Bewerbt euch unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (20. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du lust hast, auch in anderen Spielen progress orientierte Raids zu haben, dan schreib dich bei uns ein.

Thelyn Ennor


----------



## ThelynEnnor (27. Oktober 2019)

Ihr sucht die Herausforderung ? Ihr wollt ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis ? Ihr wollt Erfolge feiern ?
Ihr sucht Teamgeist und Engagement und wollt diese Eigenschaften mit einbringen ?
Dann bewerbt euch noch heute.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. November 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. November 2019)

Bitte bedenkt bei eurer Bewerbung, dass wir eine leistungsorientierte Gilde sind. Natürlich ist auch für uns der Spaß am Spiel wichtig, allerdings haben wir am meisten Spaß, wenn wir im Team gewinnen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. November 2019)

ThelynEnnor sucht .....

Spieler die sich der Herausforderung stellen wollen, bei der größten deutschsprachigen Hardcore Gilde mit zu machen.

Tritt unserer Navy oder Industrie bei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. November 2019)

Wuhuuu CitizenCon,
war gestern richtig nice. Achtstunden Stream, da waren echt schöne sachen mit dabei. Aber in Banuisch werde ich jetzt nicht schreiben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Dezember 2019)

Wir sind heute wieder ingame Aktiv!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. Dezember 2019)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. Dezember 2019)

Wir wissen das viele Leute noch nicht wissen ob sie einsteigen wollen oder nicht.

Für uns ist es jedoch wichtig interessierte so früh als möglich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. Dezember 2019)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.
cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. Dezember 2019)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Januar 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf
Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. Januar 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Januar 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Januar 2020)

Wir freuen uns den Start des Thelyn Ennor *New World Teams* bekannt geben zu dürfen!
Mit unserem 26. Team wird Thelyn Ennor, nach dem Conqueror’s Blade Launch, nun in New World eintauchen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Februar 2020)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 150 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein teil einer großartigen Community.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. Februar 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Februar 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. März 2020)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. März 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (22. März 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (29. März 2020)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Piloten für unsere Industrie wie auch für die Navy. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hast teil einer netten, Erfolgs orientierten Gemeinschaft zu werden, dann bewerbe dich unter www.Thelyn-ennor.eu

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. April 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (12. April 2020)

Frohe Ostern, 
Thelyn Ennor wünscht viel erfolg bei der Eier suche.​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. April 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. April 2020)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind. Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Vanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Mai 2020)

Hiermit dürfen wir euch mit höchster Freude verkünden, dass wir mittlerweile auf 160 Piloten aufstocken konnten.
Wen du mit uns um Universum Aufträge oder das eigenen Territorium verteidigen möchtest, dann komm doch zu uns und werde ein Teil einer großartigen Community.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. Mai 2020)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern. Wenn du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (24. Mai 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (31. Mai 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Juni 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Juni 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Juni 2020)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen eine besinnliches Weihnachtsfest​.
cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Juli 2020)

Du suchst eine Gilde die Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Teamplay legt ? Spielst gerne in einem gut eingespielten Team ?

Dann bewirb dich bei uns und lerne unser Erfolgsgeheimnis kennen.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (19. Juli 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. Juli 2020)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. August 2020)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/​


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf folgendes aus dem Hinweis-Thread verweisen:
https://forum.pcgames.de/clans-serv...zur-verwendung-des-bereichs-clans-server.html

"Bitte unterlasst aber unnötiges Thread-Bumping oder das mehrfache Spammen von ähnlichen Beiträgen."

Einmal im Monat ist ok.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (9. August 2020)

Jo verstanden, werde es bei mir in der Liste ändern.



ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auf folgendes aus dem Hinweis-Thread verweisen:
> https://forum.pcgames.de/clans-serv...zur-verwendung-des-bereichs-clans-server.html
> ...


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. September 2020)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr.
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.
Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. November 2020)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen ein Happy Halloween.
cu in the Vers


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute ist Nikolausi und Zweiter Advent, nur noch 2 Wochen bis Weihnachten. Aber wir wer braucht das schon wenn wir CitizenCon schon hatten


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Januar 2021)

Thelyn Ennor wünscht allen Citizen Bewohner ein gutes neues Jahr 2021.

Möge Star Citzen diese Jahr erscheinen ?


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Februar 2021)

Ihr seid dem Emperators treu ergeben? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig bewerbt euch bei uns und zieht mit uns in den Kampf!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. März 2021)

Langjährig Erfahrung, stabile Struktur und ein sehr gut ausgeklügeltes System, sind drei Punkte die es ermöglichen Erfolge zu feiern.
Wen du Erfolgreich sein möchtest dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. April 2021)

Bald geht es los und wir bereiten uns auf die grossen Schlachten vor.

Falls Ihr mehr über Thelyn Ennor wissen möchtet besucht doch einfachunsere Homepage, vielleicht interessiert Euch auch ein anderes Team.

thelynennor.de/


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Mai 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. 
Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns.

Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Juni 2021)

Wir, die das Banner des Löwen tragen, suchen Verstärkung. Jene die noch unentschlossen sind und jene die für die Freiheit des Verse sind.
Jede Tonne Frachtraum, jede Rakete, jeder Schuß Munition zählt, genauso wie jede Waffe in den Händen eines entschlossenen Freiheitskämpfers.
Wir, die PMC „Thelyn Ennor“ sind entschlossen alles zu tun um das Verse frei und vielfältig zu halten. Aber wir alleine können die Wanduulhorden, Piratenketzer und zerstörerischen Verbrechersyndikate nicht aufhalten. Wir brauchen jeden Mann, jede Waffe, alles was das freie Verse hat, um diese unendliche Aufgabe zu meistern.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (4. Juli 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns. Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (15. August 2021)

Auch wenn wir uns als Hardcore Corp eingestuft haben, traut euch ruhig euch zu bewerben. Wir sind eine tolle große Familie in der der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt. Bewerbt euch! Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. September 2021)

Navy oder Industrial ob Marine oder Händer, oder sogar ein Bounty Hunter das alles benötigen wir und noch einiges mehr. Wen du dich angesprochen füllst dann komm zu uns. Weitere Infos findest du unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu


----------



## ThelynEnnor (3. Oktober 2021)

*Willkommen im 4ten neuen Thelyn Ennor Forum welches hiermit online ist!
JUHU wir haben ein neues Forum. Schaut doch mal vorbei.*


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. November 2021)

Die Zeit vergeht, Tausende Spiele kommen auf dem Markt doch wir die Löwen Gilde wartet nur auf Star Citizen. Wenn du auch dazu gehörst und es nicht mehr abwarten kannst, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. Thleyn Ennor


----------



## Toni (8. November 2021)

Bitte die Hinweise des angepinnten Threads im Forum beachten https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/hinweise-zur-verwendung-des-bereichs-clans-server.9331515/

Die Clans können durch die Suche gefunden werden und sollen nicht von eine Einzelperson nach oben gepusht werden. Danke!


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. Februar 2022)

Die Intergalactic Aerospace Expo 2951 in *Star Citizen* kann man in diesem Jahr auch als einen vollen Erfolg bezeichnen.

Dies ist auch kein Wunder. Denn hierzu haben auch in diesem Jahr Jax, Jimmy und der Whitley’s Mannschaft ihren Beitrag mit Herzblut eingebracht. Natürlich fällt es vielen von uns ebenfalls schwer, nun wieder Abschied zu nehmen und hoffen auf ein Wiedersehen im Nächsten Jahr.

In diesem Jahr sind vor allem die vier Whitley’s Guide 2951 IAE Special Videos, welche eher einer Miniserie gleichen, absolut sehenswert. Den ersten Part haben wir eingefügt, die anderen sind im Youtube Kanal hinterlegt. Diese haben wohl auch dazu beigetragen, dass mittlerweile *Star Citizen* laut der *RSI Webseite* die 400 Millionen US-Dollar überschritten hat. Weitere neue Bodenfahrzeuge oder auch neue Schiffe
Lese weiter auf Thelyn Ennor.de


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Mai 2022)

Patch 3.17 ist seit heute live.

Gibt jetzt die Hull A und Starfarer als Warbound Edition im Shop.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. September 2022)

In der heutigen Nacht wurde bei dem Mamutprojekt um *Star Citizen* und *Squadron 42* die *500 Millionen US-Dollar* Schallmauer durchbrochen.

Wer hätte das vor cirka 10 Jahren gedacht, das ein solcher Hype um ein PC only Game entstehen würde. Hand aufs Herz, selbst ich nicht! Aber es gibt natürlich auch weitere Neuigkeiten, welche wir vom *Thelyn Ennor* News Team euch in unserem heutigen Artikel präsentieren möchten.



Laut aktuellen Stand stehen...


----------

